#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Ищу буддистов в Оренбурге

## Framin

Привет всем. Я практикую сото-дзен шесть месяцев. Eсли есть кто-то ещё в Оренбурге, интересно было бы встретиться.
 Пишите сюда или на framin_mp@mail.ru

----------


## Framin

Спустя год:

Нас уже трое - спешите присоединяться  :Smilie: 
Моя аська 226073585
Ящик тот же

----------


## Framin

Прошло ещё полтора года...
Номер аськи  241980852

----------


## Иван Денисов

А теперь сколько вас? :Smilie:

----------


## Framin

Один  :Smilie: 
Практиковать вместе не получается  :Frown:

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Один 
> Практиковать вместе не получается


9 лет назад я тоже  жил в Оренбурге. Тоже усиленно интересовался дзен-буддизмом, нас было несколько человек. Нас разбросало по городам и весям, а надежды на то, что Оренбург станет ближе к буддийскому мировоззрению похоже не оправдались... Но не теряйте надежды-главное практика! :Smilie:

----------


## Framin

> 9 лет назад я тоже жил в Оренбурге. Тоже усиленно интересовался дзен-буддизмом, нас было несколько человек. Нас разбросало по городам и весям, а надежды на то, что Оренбург станет ближе к буддийскому мировоззрению похоже не оправдались... Но не теряйте надежды-главное практика!


А то как же  :Smilie:  
Да, кстати, а кто нибудь из тех товарищей ещё здесь остался? 9 лет - не так уж и много.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ребят, а практики тибетских школ в орене есть? Такой большой город, а я тут один, никакого ризонирующего пространства, грустно прям ).
Прошу Оренбургских практикующих писать в личку, там и про меня написано немного, очень жду и надеюсь, что Оренбургские братья и сёстры по Дхарме отзовуться ). Нужно тут Сангху формировать ).

----------

Манечка (06.04.2009)

----------


## Framin

Давайте-давайте. Будда в помощь  :Smilie:

----------


## Akimi

> Один 
> Практиковать вместе не получается


Класс!

----------


## Иилья

:Smilie: Прикольная тема. Раз в полгода можно сюда заходить. :Smilie: Наблюдать за динамикой :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ну не может такого быть, чтобы в городе с официальным населением более 600000 не было ни одного Дзогченовца или Гелугпинца  :Smilie: .
Тем более, что пару лет назад в магазине "Путь к себе" висело объявление, типа практикующие буддисты объединяйтесь...
Другое дело, что их на форуме может и не быть ).
Так что ребята, прошу выйти на связь ).

----------


## Егор С.

Привет всем  :Smilie: 
ася: 426058094

----------


## Naldjorpa

Привет ).

Жаль что так поздно появился... я уже в калмыкии и видимо на долго )), в оренбурге теперь редко появляться буду ).

----------


## Егор С.

забросил я  ICQ.
ни к чему оно мне.
так, что если надо - ЛС

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Если интересно могу навести на буддистов в Уральске. Они там довольно серьёзно практикуют и у них сильная община. Гелукпинцы, но готовы сотрудничать со всеми. 

Пишите мне личным сообщением.

----------


## Андрей АК

в Оренбурге буддистов так и не прибавилось, смотрю

----------


## Bazz

Очень динамичная ветка! Ну что же, такая вот специфика в нашей области. Предпринята еще одна попытка об'ьединения буддистов. На этот раз на площадке соц.сети вконтакте. Адрес - vkontakte.ru/orenbuddha

Буду рад, если прочитавшие эту ветку форума буддисты области присоединятся!

P.S. Если что, моя почта - bazzrus@gmail.com

----------


## Вольдемар

Может сюда кто ещё заглянет из оренбуржцев. Я (http://vk.com/kotyara_koldun) с друзьями изучаю и практикую Учение Дзогчен. Нас в Оренбурге сейчас трое. Регулярно выполняем ганапуджу и иные практики. Так что, оренбуржцы, добро к нам пожаловать http://vk.com/dzogpa_chenpo

----------


## Чомпель

привет) я конешно не с оренбурга но близкие соседи мы) я с Башкирии) Недумал что в Оренбурге буддисты есть.

----------


## Bazz

Несколько человек все же есть! И группа в контакте более-менее живет, напоминаю, что это http://vk.com/orenbuddha

----------

